# 2.1 or 4.1 F&D or some other



## sunny4691 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys, i am thinking of buying a new 2.1 or 4.1 speakers for my PC. I have zeroed down to F&D a520 and f1100- F&D 5.1 Speaker system | F1100U 4.1 home theatre speaker. The f1100 has got 200w RMS of Music power which i think is highest in its price range of 2.6k. So i will like to know from anyone who have owned f&d speakers, how's the sound quality of them. My budget is 2k-3k, so you guys can also suggest me a better speakers in this budget if i am missing out something.


----------



## sunny4691 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have bought the F&D a520, it has got 52 rms and 5000w pmpo. According to me it sounds amazing. Very good bass and sound quality even in the high volume levels. So the thread can be closed.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 27, 2011)

congrats ! though there are not many f&d users, but all those who have those systems are very happy with fenda products. even i own one 5.1 system from them (F5090) and am elated with the system's performance for my needs.


----------



## sunny4691 (Dec 27, 2011)

GhorMaanas said:


> congrats ! though there are not many f&d users, but all those who have those systems are very happy with fenda products. even i own one 5.1 system from them (F5090) and am elated with the system's performance for my needs.


Thanks, yup you are right, not many fenda users. But i will recommend a520 for 2k-3k budget speakers. Really happy with them


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 29, 2011)

happy to know that


----------

